# Penang?



## Rachael F (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello! 
We wondered if anyone can help us?
We currently live in Hong Kong [born in UK] but are thinking of leaving due to the pollution. My husband is an Editor and I am a dance teacher, We have two young children. We have heard that Penang is a great place and wonder if anyone can give us more info on where to start looking for jobs/schools/houses. We are particularly interested in the Waldorf school and wonder if anyone can tell us if it goes up to Primary level. What area of Penang is good for expats? Or is Langkawi a better option? many thanks to anyone who can help us!
warm regards
Rachael:


----------



## uppalavijay (Jan 21, 2015)

I underatand your concern. Yes penang is right place for good opertunities. But not like Kuala lumpur. I think you should try Kuala Kumpur first


----------



## DeletedMember5102 (Jul 13, 2015)

KL is full of pollution too. Penang is better.


----------

